# Sticky  [Reference] Nexus S Models and Differences



## Jonathon

The Nexus S line is ever expanding, with at least 4 different variants out there now. Most of you may already know the differences, but others may not. This is designed to help you understand the differences and avoid damaging your phone by using something not designed for it.

*Variants* (in rough order of release)


Nexus S from T-Mobile and Europe early on - i9020T
Nexus S from Vodafone and most of European countries - i9023
Nexus S from AT&T and Canada - i9020A
Nexus S 4G from Sprint - SPH-D720
*Differences
*

The i9020 series (A and T models) as well as the D720 (4G) all feature SuperAMOLED displays, while the i9023 features a SuperLCD (SLCD) display
The i9020T and i9023 both support UTMS 900, 1700 and 2100mhz
The i9020A supports UTMS 850, 1900 and 2100mhz
The D720 (4G) supports Sprint's CDMA and WiMax networks, and doesn't use a SIM card
*Things to be aware of
*

Nexus S (GSM) and Nexus S 4G ROMs are different. *DO NOT* flash a GSM ROM onto your 4G or vice versa, it will not end well.
Most kernels support all different models with the same kernel, but check to make sure first. Some may be 4G specific, whilst others like Netarchy support all variants.
Radios are designed for specific phones from specific areas and regions. Unlike the Galaxy S there are not kajillions to choose from, with some being seen as 'the better one'. Try using the one your phone came with originally, particularly if you bought locally (or through your carrier). If you imported, try using a radio which will match your local conditions/carriers. Once again, 4G and GSM radios are *NOT* compatible, do not mix them around.

I hope this info helps someone, feel free to mention something I may have missed. *It is particularly important here at RootzWiki to know if a ROM is 4G compatible or not, as there is no dedicated 4G section.*

Enjoy!


----------



## DaX05

Great info for noobs! New forum & all, glad you got that one out of the way. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> Great info for noobs! New forum & all, glad you got that one out of the way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm sure there is still more info to add, but between this and the radio guide we are pretty solid now.

Although I do know there is a Korean variant, is there anyone from Korea (or anyone who knows about it) that has the info on it? Its like M200 or M something anyway.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tanclo

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Thanks, I'm sure there is still more info to add, but between this and the radio guide we are pretty solid now.
> 
> Although I do know there is a Korean variant, is there anyone from Korea (or anyone who knows about it) that has the info on it? Its like M200 or M something anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Stock radio here is M200KRKC1
That was what I had when I checked after OTA update (to 2.3.4). I'm still using it now.


----------



## ro6666lt

meant to stick this ages ago. nice work as always, Jonathan! :grin3:


----------



## Jonathon

"ro6666lt said:


> meant to stick this ages ago. nice work as always, Jonathan! :grin3:


That's alright, I may have to check if it needs updating this weekend.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## peacekeeper05

are Korean Nexus S compatible to the roms and radios of the original nexus S.


----------



## Jonathon

peacekeeper05 said:


> are Korean Nexus S compatible to the roms and radios of the original nexus S.


Unless it has a 4G radio inside, it should be compatible. I've had users for various roms and kernels with Korean variants, not sure about radios though. The worst it would do is probably have worse signal than the default Korean radio, in which case you would just flash back.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ChrisGTL

Does anyone know what the stock radio is for the UK Nexus S?

i9020T


----------



## Jonathon

ChrisGTL said:


> Does anyone know what the stock radio is for the UK Nexus S?
> 
> i9020T


The i9020T is the T-Mobile version in the US, I believe the UK version is the i9023, would that be the one you have?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------

